

Show HN: MUI – Lightweight CSS Framework for Material Design - andres
https://www.muicss.com/?a=2

======
arihant
The merits of the wonderful library aside, this is the first Material Design
webpage that I visited that doesn't come from Google and actually feels
usable.

There is no clunkiness, there is calm, the components have material properties
only to the point it makes sense, layer shadows are not as obnoxious as they
need to be on a mobile device.

And the library works with React.

------
pspeter3
I believe that the Material Design library from Addy Osmani is coming out
today
[https://twitter.com/addyosmani/status/616394496159432704](https://twitter.com/addyosmani/status/616394496159432704)

~~~
bvm
[http://www.getmdl.io/](http://www.getmdl.io/)

------
LaurensBER
I'm impressed, async JS, react examples, small size, has tests and includes
email templates!

I'll keep it in mind and I'll definitely give this a try next time I need
something lightweight but pretty.

------
malkia
There is some screen tearing or refresh problesm when scrolling this page in
Firefox 38.0 - [https://www.muicss.com/docs/v1/css-
js/buttons](https://www.muicss.com/docs/v1/css-js/buttons) \- not a problem
under Chrome.

Linux + Cinnamon, a custom ubuntu version.

~~~
andres
What are the symptoms? Please shoot me an email with more info!
(andres@muicss.com)

~~~
noir_lord
On ff with xubuntu lots of sites tear, never figured out why though it's worse
with proprietary drivers.

~~~
malkia
Hey andres, noir_lord's explanation is probably what's going on with my
machine.

~~~
andres
Great, thanks for the info. If there's anything I can do on my end, let me
know.

------
akoumjian
I've been pretty happy with
[http://materializecss.com/](http://materializecss.com/)

It doesn't use React out of the box, but wouldn't be hard to integrate.

~~~
Rinum
I also use materializecss after having tried many others. It's the best!

------
whoopdedo
Previous HN discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9136996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9136996)

"Sign up for product alerts" ... Can we not?

~~~
timboslice
Why does this bug you so much? You aren't being coerced into giving up your
info like many sites do before allowing a download.

It is an opt-in box. Don't like it? Don't opt-in

~~~
whoopdedo
The way that it appears out of nowhere. Pop-ups are a forced interaction anti-
pattern.

------
le_invoker
This looks similar to [http://material-ui.com](http://material-ui.com), which
also uses reactjs.

------
HugoDias
How about this? [https://medium.com/google-developers/introducing-material-
de...](https://medium.com/google-developers/introducing-material-design-
lite-3ce67098c031)

------
rickr
Is there a compatible browser list?

Found it on github:

    
    
        IE10+  
        Latest Stable: Firefox, Chrome, Safari  
        iOS 6+

------
joshmn
Way close of a name to MIUI.

------
anarchy8
I really wish every material design UI framework didn't look the same

~~~
Navarr
... What exactly are you expecting out of a framework incorporating a set of
guidelines?

